# Top 10 Gay Cars of 2004



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Not sure if this has been posted before but here we go...

Top 10

Since the 3 series made the list in 2003, so it's not a surprise. However, I'd like to know why the new F150 and FX are part of the list. :dunno:


----------



## haigha (Sep 28, 2004)

BlackChrome said:


> However, I'd like to know why the new F150 and FX are part of the list. :dunno:


I know the FX is the *top* clown car. Are a lot of clowns gay? (not that there's anything wrong with it)


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Whoa, the Boxster's gayer than the Miata? :rofl:


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

CRAP!!! I clicked a link to gay.com!!! Not work safe! Not work safe!


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> Since the 3 series made the list in 2003, so it's not a surprise. However, I'd like to know why the new F150 and FX are part of the list. :dunno:


gurrls can be gay too :dunno:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

> Rather, these cars actually had to have some standing in the community, which means they had to have:
> Good looks (of course)
> A "hot" factor (trendiness)
> High-quality interiors
> Fun-to-drive characteristics​


​So I guess people shouldn't get bent out of shape when someone says their car is gay. One should respond "Thank you. Yes it is!"​​​


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

From that link:



> Porsche + Roadster = Gay


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> Whoa, the Boxster's gayer than the Miata? :rofl:


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

The reasons they say make the cars "gay" are the same reasons 95% of people buy them in the first place. What's gay about that? :dunno:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I send this link to a friend in Holland that just bought a Audi A4 Cabrio...


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

(New VW Beetle)

What makes it gay?
Hello -- just look at it!

:rofl:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

The "2004" 3 Series pictured on Gay.com isn't a 2004. Or even a 2003. :tsk:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

bbkat said:


> gurrls can be gay too :dunno:


Gee... ya think?  But, no way I'd ever choose to drive a pickup or an FX. Gives me the heebeegeebees just thinking about it. :eeps:


----------

